
Coronavirus: The tide was not turned – now what? - lifeisstillgood
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-54194158
======
lifeisstillgood
I am not submitting this for anything about covid or politics - but just for
this quote in the middle of the article

"""

Ruthless and effective is one thing. Brutal and incompetent quite another.

"""

It had quite a lot of resonance with me - a quick throw away sentence that
says a great deal about modern day organisations

